# My Quote from RAN Guitars



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

Since Rusty's moving to Dean and his signature will either suck or be really expensive, considering how much I love his Ibanez, and how much I need a 7, I decided to have a custom rg7 similar to his custom ibanez built. Here are the options:

R or L handed : right handed 

Scale length : 25.5 
Scale length other : 

Body shape : other 
Body shape other : A bit different than the cruiser in terms of cutaways I basically want this exact guitar: (rg7) http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11589&page=5 

Construction : all access neck joint (bolt-on) 
Construction other : 

Body material : alder 
Body material other : 

Top wood options : no 
Top wood options other : 

Body binding : top & back 

Binding material : white plastic 
Binding material other : 

Pickup configuration : H-H 
Pickup configuration other : 

Finish : solid 
Finish other : match to http://www.rustycooley.com/equipment.html first picture on left 

Custom finish : none 
Custom finish other : 

Headstock shape : other 
Headstock shape other : match 3rd picture on right http://www.rustycooley.com/equipment.html except replace \"rusty cooley\" with \"Mike Masure\" 

Neck material : maple 3P 
Neck material other : 

Headstock : regular 

Headstock cover : plastic (b/w/b) 
Headstock cover other : 

Headstock finish : match body finish 
Headstock finish other : 

Neck finish : match body finish 
Neck finish other : 

Fingerboard material : ebony 
Fingerboard material other : 

Number of frets : 24 
Number of frets other : 

Fret size : Dunlop 6100 

Fingerboard inlays (MOP) : none 
Fingerboard inlays (MOP) other : 

Custom inlays : no 
Custom inlays other : 

Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) : none 
Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) other : 

Fingerboard side inlays : plastic dots 
Fingerboard side inlays other : 

Fingerboard binding : none 
Fingerboard binding other : 

Headstock binding : none 
Headstock binding other : 

Nut : locking 
Nut other : 

Width : 1 7/8(48mm), 7-string 

Hardware color : chrome 

Bridge system : other 
Bridge system other : ibanez lo-pro 7 or original floyd rose for 7 string 

Tuning machines : Gotoh 510 
Tuning machines other : 

Straplocks : Dunlop 

Pickups : EMG 
Neck : 707 
Middle : none 
Bridge : 707 

Pickup rings : none (direct mounted) 

Control knobs : volume, tone 
Control knobs other : 

Other controls : none 
Other controls other : 

Pickup selector : 3-way lever 
Pickup selector other : 

Hard case : yes 
Flight case : no 

Any suggestions would be cool. If something sounds totally stupid let me know also because I've never ordered a custom guitar before. I'm basically looking for the best possible 7 string shred guitar and I feel like rusty's design would be the absolute best. 

I wasn't sure about the type of frets to use. I figured dunlop 6100 are standard? 

I was quoted from RAN a little more than 2 grand. Is this fair for a rg-7 custom coming from them or can I get a better price?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 3, 2006)

dunlop 6100 rocks. i used it on all 3 of the guitars i built for myself, my acoustic included.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 3, 2006)

Might i reccomend Stainless steel frets.....other then that sweet!!!


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't pay that much for a copy of a guitar. Im not dissin copying a guitar that isn't readily available. Hell I do it  but getting it done overseas raises the price above acceptable IMO.

Im having a custom (ibanez copy) guitar built from scratch and it's costing me about 800 Us. That's not including hardware and electronics and shit, which im providing. Still much less than 2k.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for a copy of a guitar. Im not dissin copying a guitar that isn't readily available. Hell I do it  but getting it done overseas raises the price above acceptable IMO.
> 
> Im having a custom (ibanez copy) guitar built from scratch and it's costing me about 800 Us. That's not including hardware and electronics and shit, which im providing. Still much less than 2k.



I totally agree about the pricing. Where are you having this copy built and what is it a copy of?



Jerich said:


> Might i reccomend Stainless steel frets.....other then that sweet!!!



Thanks for the suggestion man, but I've never noticed a huge difference between for instance the frets on a parker compared to my ibanez.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Tell us Scott!


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2006)

Phaw. You bastards are just gonna have to wait.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 3, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> I totally agree about the pricing. Where are you having this copy built and what is it a copy of?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion man, but I've never noticed a huge difference between for instance the frets on a parker compared to my ibanez.




The tone is different, but the big plus is that they will most likely last the entire life of the guitar.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> Phaw. You bastards are just gonna have to wait.



Tell us now Hamster fucker


----------



## 777 (Jul 3, 2006)

just a side note rustys custom is mahogany


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

777 said:


> just a side note rustys custom is mahogany



If I found a cheaper luthier to build the guitar I'd prob do mahogany with maple top and maybe add a piezo. If I did mahogany and maple top, what would you guys recommend for the neck? maple?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 3, 2006)

what construction are you looking at? bolt on, set neck or neckthru?


----------



## 777 (Jul 3, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> what construction are you looking at? bolt on, set neck or neckthru?


 he said bolt on aanj



metalmike23 said:


> If I found a cheaper luthier to build the guitar I'd prob do mahogany with maple top and maybe add a piezo. If I did mahogany and maple top, what would you guys recommend for the neck? maple?


 yeah man 3 piece maple all the way with the ebony board that would be a SICK!!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say a maple or mahogany whichever one you like the best.


----------



## AVH (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> Phaw. You bastards are just gonna have to wait.



Heh heh heh....I know about it.  I stumbled across it, and yes, it will look killer.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Heh heh heh....I know about it.  I stumbled across it, and yes, it will look killer.



Since these two are keeping secrets,  if anyone could point out a luthier in the U.S. that would build a custom rg7 to these specs for a reasonable price and wouldn't mind doing the headstock let me know. Thanks.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 3, 2006)

$2000+ seems a bit pricy to me for a straight-forward bolt-on. My custom Rico Jr which has more expensive options than yours and is neck-thru, is gonna be less than that - and that's in the US, no import taxes and such. Still, if that's what you really want, best of luck


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> $2000+ seems a bit pricy to me for a straight-forward bolt-on. My custom Rico Jr which has more expensive options than yours and is neck-thru, is gonna be less than that - and that's in the US, no import taxes and such. Still, if that's what you really want, best of luck



No dude.. I totally agree with you. That's why i posted this. I think its absolutely crazy to pay that much for a bolt on. The $2000 is without import taxes and such. I was basically asking for both advice and names of U.S. luthiers who would do it for a reasonable price.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 4, 2006)

Just get a UV7PWH


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 4, 2006)

Being honest, for what you're after I'd say just get and RG7620 and stick the EMG's in there. You could buy it, add EMG's, get a new ebony fretboard put on it and refinish it for a hell of a lot less than $2000. As you're using EMG's the body wood isn't as important. It'll still have an effect, but EMG's dominate the tone regardless of body wood.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 4, 2006)

I was quoted $1600(1260EU) for a Bolt-neck White Rhoads V copy with a reverse headstock, binding, no inlays, baritone scale, floyd.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Being honest, for what you're after I'd say just get and RG7620 and stick the EMG's in there. You could buy it, add EMG's, get a new ebony fretboard put on it and refinish it for a hell of a lot less than $2000. As you're using EMG's the body wood isn't as important. It'll still have an effect, but EMG's dominate the tone regardless of body wood.


or he could buy my RG7421 neck with ebony board and dunlop 6100's already on it and a flame maple headcap  it could even be set up w/ a floyd locking nut


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> or he could buy my RG7421 neck with ebony board and dunlop 6100's already on it and a flame maple headcap  it could even be set up w/ a floyd locking nut


 
An even better reason to go for an RG7620. Or with this neck, just get a body off Ebay and a Lo-Pro from Ebay or Ibanez Rules or something and away you go.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.. I'm definetely not planning on paying $2000 for a rg copy. I just feel like if I have the money to blow I might as well get exactly what I want. I'm gonna look at my options and start searching ebay for rg7620 bodies.

I know this is kindof going in a different direction.. but how much would it be to put a floyd in a C-7 Hellraiser?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quite a lot. You've got the cost of the Floyd to start with, then you've got to pay someone to do the routing (not cheap) and then you'll need to refinish it. It's possible, but expensive.

Having said that, Schecter are due to unveil a Jeff Loomis signature model later this year. Odds look pretty good that it'll be a Hellraiser with a Floyd. They may even unveil it at NAMM, which is only a couple of days away.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 4, 2006)

RAN guitars' popularity has grown a lot in a very short time, when I first heard about them, their production models were around 600&#8364; (over 730$) It was an awesome price. I quoted a custom shop explorer with necktrhu construction with emgs and floyd and it was around 1100&#8364; (around 1300$).

If I've had money back then...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 14, 2006)

well I figure bring this post up again, I just sent off for 7 string cruiser quote, I'll keep you guys posted on that.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 14, 2006)

Just heard back today came out to 2400


----------



## Hexer (Jul 14, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Just heard back today came out to 2400



thats US$, right? what specs?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 14, 2006)

R 
 R or L handed : right handed [FONT=&quot]

Scale length : 27 baritone 

Body shape : Cruiser 

Construction : neck thru body 

Body material : alder 

Top wood options : no 

Body binding : top 

Binding material : white plastic 

Pickup configuration : H-H 

[/FONT]
 Finish : solid Finish other : Royal Blue [FONT=&quot]

Custom finish : none 

Headstock shape : Cruiser 

Neck material : maple 3P 

Headstock : regular 

Headstock cover : plastic (b/w/b)

[/FONT]
 Headstock finish : match body finish [FONT=&quot]

Neck finish : match body finish 

Fingerboard material : ebony 

[/FONT]
 Number of frets : 24 [FONT=&quot]

Fret size : Dunlop 6100 

Fingerboard inlays (MOP) : none 

Custom inlays : no 

Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) : none 

[/FONT]
 Fingerboard side inlays : Blue LED's [FONT=&quot]

Fingerboard binding : white plastic 

[/FONT]
 Headstock binding : white plastic [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 Nut : graphite [FONT=&quot]

Width : 1 7/8 : 7 String

Hardware color : chrome 

Bridge system : ABM 7-String Fixed Bridge 

[/FONT]
 Tuning machines : Sperzel locking [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 Straplocks : Dunlop [FONT=&quot]

Pickups : other 
Neck : Bareknuckle Cold Sweat 
Bridge : Bare Knuckle miracle man 

Pickup rings : none (direct mounted) 

Control knobs : volume 

Other controls : none 

Pickup selector : 3-way toggle [/FONT]

 Flight case : yes - - - [FONT=&quot]
Additional instructions : wire the pickups like this: 

Bridge(series)-Both(parallel)-Neck(series)[/FONT]
  or L handed : right handed [FONT=&quot]

Scale length : 27 baritone 

Body shape : Cruiser 

Construction : neck thru body 

Body material : alder 

Top wood options : no 

Body binding : top 

Binding material : white plastic 

Pickup configuration : H-H 

[/FONT]
 Finish : solid Finish other : Royal Blue [FONT=&quot]

Custom finish : none 

Headstock shape : Cruiser 

Neck material : maple 3P 

Headstock : regular 

Headstock cover : plastic (b/w/b)

[/FONT]
 Headstock finish : match body finish [FONT=&quot]

Neck finish : match body finish 

Fingerboard material : ebony 

[/FONT]
 Number of frets : 24 [FONT=&quot]

Fret size : Dunlop 6100 

Fingerboard inlays (MOP) : none 

Custom inlays : no 

Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) : none 

[/FONT]
 Fingerboard side inlays : Blue LED's [FONT=&quot]

Fingerboard binding : white plastic 

[/FONT]
 Headstock binding : white plastic [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 Nut : graphite [FONT=&quot]

Width : 1 7/8 : 7 String

Hardware color : chrome 

Bridge system : ABM 7-String Fixed Bridge 

[/FONT]
 Tuning machines : Sperzel locking [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 Straplocks : Dunlop [FONT=&quot]

Pickups : other 
Neck : Bareknuckle Cold Sweat 
Bridge : Bare Knuckle miracle man 

Pickup rings : none (direct mounted) 

Control knobs : volume 

Other controls : none 

Pickup selector : 3-way toggle [/FONT]

 Flight case : yes - - - [FONT=&quot]
Additional instructions : wire the pickups like this: 

Bridge(series)-Both(parallel)-Neck(series)[/FONT]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 14, 2006)

well, i had them quote me a while back for a guitar fit to slaughter thousands of christian souls with... 

It came out to 1570 Euro's, just under 2000 USD. 
Which was really awesome considering the specs. makes me really want to consider saving up.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 14, 2006)

I was quoted 1880 euro converted to 2,376.50


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2006)

"Dear Jonathan,
the Cruiser guitar in your specification will cost 1880 euros. (2,376 USD)

Best regards
Dariusz Kuczynski

R or L handed : right handed

Scale length : 25.5


Body shape : Cruiser


Construction : set neck


Body material : basswood


Top wood options : yes
Top wood options other : Quilt Bubinga Top
Pickup configuration : H-H


Finish : other
Finish other : http://www.fender.com/products/popu...g;+QBT+SSS+(Quilt+Bubinga+Top)&node0=0#bottom

Headstock shape : Cruiser

Neck material : maple 3P

Headstock : regular

Headstock cover : wooden

Headstock finish : match body finish

Neck finish : clear gloss


Fingerboard material : ebony

Number of frets : 24
Fret size : Dunlop 6100

Fingerboard inlays (MOP) : other
Fingerboard inlays (MOP) other : Roman numbers

Fingerboard side inlays : plastic dots

Nut : locking

Width : 1 7/8(48mm), 7-string

Hardware color : chrome

Bridge system : Schaller T-O-M/String Thru Body

Tuning machines : Gotoh 510

Straplocks : Schalle

Pickups : other
Neck : Lundgren Model M 7
Middle :
Bridge : Lundgren Model M 7

Pickup rings : none (direct mounted)

Control knobs : 2 x volume, tone

Pickup selector : 3-way toggle

Flight case : yes
- - -
Additional instructions : "

If I sold the guitars I have now, it would take a year to save up to it. 
is it worth it ?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm gonna have mine requoted with a set neck


----------



## Cancer (Jul 14, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> No dude.. I totally agree with you. That's why i posted this. I think its absolutely crazy to pay that much for a bolt on. The $2000 is without import taxes and such. I was basically asking for both advice and names of U.S. luthiers who would do it for a reasonable price.




What about KXK? There standard strat shape sorta sucks, but they might be able to do an RG body for you.

...or maybe not....I just came back from KXK site, looks like V's only, Killer V's, awesome inexpensive V's, but V's nontheless.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 14, 2006)

I was quoted for a cruiser before the RG to compare pricing and it ended up being over 1900 Euro. They have really increased their pricing. I asked him to list the options that increased the price and it didn't seem right to me. I don't remember why but maybe I'll dig up the email and get back to you guys.


----------



## noodles (Jul 15, 2006)

psyphre said:


> What about KXK? There standard strat shape sorta sucks, but they might be able to do an RG body for you.
> 
> ...or maybe not....I just came back from KXK site, looks like V's only, Killer V's, awesome inexpensive V's, but V's nontheless.



We're currently working on both those points. Rob and I have been exchanging lots of e-mails, and I've seen plenty of mockups. I'm can't show you guys anything yet, but I think most of you superstrat guys are gonna love it. 

Rob's also thinking about offering three different neck sizes (the standard is .750"). I can see he's getting e-mails from you Schecter guys looking for a bigger neck.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the info Noodles, looking forward to seeing their Superstrat body.


----------

